
Unirest - Simplified, lightweight HTTP libraries in multiple languages - Dekku
http://unirest.io/
======
MichaelAza
I think what's really beautiful about Unirest is that its enough of an
abstraction that you don't need to think too much about what's going on under
the hood and can just "speak" fluent HTTP but not too much of an abstraction
so it can be used to build specialized, per-API, clients.

In the case of .NET for example, the built in facilities for HTTP
communication are (in my opinion) too low on the abstraction scale so this
solves an actual problem and makes the code much more expressive (and, dare I
say, beautiful)

(Disclosure: I'm the author of the .NET version)

------
mnot
I really wonder what the goal is here. HTTP is the interface; making a
consistent API between languages seems redundant, and doesn't leverage the
features / expertise of each language.

The important thing to get right in terms of interop/consistency is what
happens on the wire; forcing that by requiring everyone to use the same client
code is ass-backwards.

